# First Indoors



## Kupunakane

I made this box last year,
   Have been looking forward to doing this, and although it is my first Indoor grow, I know I will end up doing fine with all the help you guys have been for me. I raised the containers up off the floor for more warmth to them and for ease of getting at them. The containers underneath are just empty paint cans that I got from my nieghborhood.
  Lights are six 40 watt 42" grow lights, output is approx 3300 lumens per tube.
One guy popped up and is either Early Girl or Blue Mystic, LOL not sure which cause I got them mixed up by accident.
This is what I have in the soil.
1. Haze
2. Blue Mystic
3. Early Girl
4. Shiva Shanti
5. Super Skunk #1

Like I said with the Blue Mystic and the Early Girl, I only have one or the other.LOL
Here is what it all looks like, Oh yeah the boxes dimensions as far as I can remember are 3.5 deep x 5 wide x 6.5 tall, double door though I only use one for now.
  Here are some pics:












Hope you like them, and comments are most certainly welcome. That is how we learn right ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra

I have always had problems with big sativas indoors, great smoke but never enough room. I look forward to your grow and see how things go. Maybe a little GREEN MOJO!


----------



## screwdriver

Good luck, looks like you have plenty of room to grow. 

Did you paint the inside of the doors white?


----------



## Kupunakane

No,
  I didn't get to that door yet as it's a new door, the original door met with a bad end. So I still got to paint this one. Just need to get to it, thanks for the reminder though.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

This looks like fun, I really like the strains you picked. I will be following this one. Good luck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up KK. Everything looks great mang. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost. :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom

I didn't realize you hadn't broken the box in just yet.  You know I'll be watching!


----------



## the widowmaker

Thats a real nice box you made there bro, real nice!!!:holysheep::holysheep:


----------



## Kupunakane

Thanks you guys,
   Yeah, I'm nervousing over this. That first one is just sitting there, and I've seen NO changes in three days. The worst of it is my seeds are not popping. I am rather a stickler with what I grow, so I try very hard to get it all perfect, but this indoor is messing with me. LOL
  After my near disastor with the pink stuff growing on my wet papertowel, I decided to just germ them under soil. Bad mistake, I'm starting to think. At least in the papertowel I could see if nothing was happening and throw out the bums ya know ?
  These beans have been under soil for 5 days now, and NO signs of anything happening yet, tempted to dig them up and have alook see, but I will wait a tad longer.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

Hey is this really your first indoor? If so don't get discouraged, there is a small learning curve. I got my fingers crossed for you. Also I missed the pink stuff on the towel, what happened exactly? was it like a fungus or something?


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeppers,
       this really is my first time ever doing a growbox, and Indoors. It's driving me nuts. Actually it's the beans doing it, all their fault as usual, ha - Ha.
 The first round of germing was cut short when the towel was starting to develope pink spots that were half the size of a dime. Don't know what it was. I just assumed it was some sort of creeping crud, and saw no benifit to the seeds so I stopped the germing and put the beans into soil straight away.
  The growbox was cycling and steady at about 74* degrees, and my lights set at 18/6 using six 40 watt 48 inch grow lights that put out 3300 lumens each. That should do ok for while I'm vegging, then I will have a 400 watt HPS strong in blue spectrum.
  Only one bean popped, and that is the one you see in the pic. Got a strange deformity to one leaf of the first set. Normally I would toss this, but I'm trying to be patient ya know.
  I just boiled a cup of distilled water, and treated a fresh paper towel to the heated water. That should kill most bacteria, and spores. 
  I just started to germ:
1. 4 Shiva Shanti
2. 3 California Orange Bud
3. 4 Skunk #1

 I set them into the grow room sanwiched between to shallow plates to make it dark. But in there for the warmth. Just read that some beans need higher temps to pop. Interesting Hmmmmmm.

Why do beans have to be in the dark when germing anyways ? always done it, but never really understood it ya know ?

Beans on wet towel at 2:45 today, can't wait to see what happens, but I do need an answer to the question about germing in the dark. Why ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

I'm not totally sure but if I had to take a guess I would say since roots don't like light and it kills them that a taproot emerging might die cause of light. Just a guess...I do not know for sure but that is what I always assumed.


mind if I ask about your soil?


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there snuggles,

  Friend,  I do not mind your asking at all.  I'm sure your right about the roots, and as for soil,  I am using miracle grow-moisture control- potting soil. 
 After all the different things that I have experienced with my soils I normally would blend my own. On this occasion I thought it better if I went with the MG cause I can screw up most things pretty quick. LOL and I wanted to make sure I was working from a same -same for all type deal ya know. Helps to eliminate some of the guess work if any thing should go sour.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

Cool I was just curious. Now that doesn't have any time release food, I don't think the moisture does? Very strange you didnt get anymore sprouts...you seem to know whats up for sure. And I know the frustration feeling...lol. Everytime I germ I feel like I'm gonna be a dad or something, the stress...


----------



## tom-tom

I always do mine in plain soil king and have never had a problem it usualy takes aboput 4 to 5 days is what i do is i put them in the soil barley with any soil on them at all i kind of let a little piece of the top of the seed peek threw the top of the soil and i water it real good once and then let it dry out once the pot is kind of dry is when they usualy sprout for me ive never had a problem ,how far in the soil are u puting the seeds just curious ,but any ways sorry for yackin your ear off lol i cant wait till u get them babys up and growin ur outdoors experience should make it pretty easy for u to do it indoors ,good luck bro im gonna even give u some green mojo lol 










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## sportcardiva

there looking good


----------



## Kupunakane

There it is Yayyyyy,
   I decided that I would have a look at the seeds that I am currently germing, and it has been at the time I checked exactly 48 hrs. Hurrah, !!!!  There be tiny, and I do mean tiny tap root laid against the side of the seed, but no 1/4 inch stuff. 
  More like a 16th of an inch, very tiny. two of them are the Skunk#1, and one of them is a C.O.B.  I decided to wait untill around mid morning tomorrow befor I do anything with them though to see if the tap root will grow any larger. Tomorrow when I do plant them, just damp soil 1/8 of an inch deep, and a very light spray with the distilled water. Then I am going to let the soil dry a tad. I will also never buy MG potting soil again as I have finally finished fighting off the little knats. I used that sticky yellow tape, and let the soil dry up a bunch.
   I too called MG and asked about it, they could give a good ****, so I called a friend of mine that ownes a 200 acre nursery, and uses tons of their products, and had him call them, as soon as they were done with their ** about not caring, He cancelled all his orders with them. That comes out around a $15,000 order and man did his phone start to ring with other reps from MG. He told them that since they no longer care about what they give to customers, he couldn't possibly take the risk himself,  as it would cost a fortune to him. Clients won't purchase large quantities of knat infested bi-annuals and perennials. LOL

What goes around , comes around
I will try to grab a photo or two of the tap roots on the seeds

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## timdog4

Hey kahuna, try to get some fox farm ocean forrest, its a little pricey but has all the good stuff in it.  I just add some perlite for better drainage.

Good luck, I am sure your babies are gonna do great.


----------



## Pot Belly

Good luck on your grow, KK.  

Slow germ rates on seeds are caused by lower temperatures.  Even if the seed is wet.  

85 degrees seems to work well for me on activating those little germination hormones.


----------



## PurpleSkunk

good luck with your grow,nice box oneday i will have a garage.extra green mojo for the ladies.


----------



## KBA in CT

Looking good man. Good luck with your grow and get stoned.


----------



## JeSus

Good look pal


----------



## Kupunakane

15 minutes ago,
  I finished putting the germed beans under soil. My opologies that there are no pics as the shots on the white towel didn't come out worth diddly ****.
  I should have know, since I was using a flash, and the papertowel is white, and moist. It sets up a blurry pic at best. I got them under soil fast.
  Turns out that the three that have tap roots are all Skunk #1.
Here is another look see at the one that is either a Blue/Mystic, or a Early Girl.

SH100002.JPGSH100003.JPG

No critters did this as I have watched very carefully. It started out like that, I figuered it was a mutant, and needed to be culled, but my natural instict is to pull it through even if it needs surgury. LOL

Well the seeds have been germing this time for a total of 72 hours. I will give them another couple of days to see if any more want to start, after that I start ordering, so yeppers you guessed it, I need to know who is good to go with, and do they give freebies ?

I hope to have some goods to show you guys, right now I'm just practising being relaxed as I can with this. It will all work just fine right ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I use http://dope-seeds.com/index.htm they give 10 free Columbia Red with every $50.00. Good service packaged real nice so none get crushed. I tried several with poor service. 
*GOOD LUCK MAN​*


----------



## gangalama

Its funny I`ve never warmed my seed or germed them in the dark. I just use verycleanplain water on paper towel in a ziploc container under 24hr flouresent, and have very good results. I have had my duds though, but only on the newer strains(crossbreeds) All the true breeding strains I have, just like your Skunk#1, they seem to germ way easier. just my exp. Good Luck with everything and I personally cant wait to see the haze. What kinda Haze is it?


----------



## SALTROCK

Hey nice job, Hope everything works out for ya Im pullin for ya. I'm a new grower aswell and am currently on my grow with one soil plant, it has definatley been an experiance , but now im doing a new cycle with rockwool, the clones are from the one soil plant thay I have in flower. See I made a bad newbie mistake and PHed my water before putting nutes in. which totally threw off my PH. So you can see the results of that curling of the leaves and also my plant was dieing from the bottom up. But I flush it out and its in flower and looks good except the curling. But one thing ive learned is you shoulnt go cheap on the soil, and should get soil that has the right balance of nutes for MJ, cause miricle gro has nutrients for like tomatoes and other garden veges, dont get me wrong it will work. And also keep monitering your PH my PH could be right one day and the next it is totally off. I think these are the common mistakes ive seen people make.They add nutes to the soil before the plant has used up the nutes in the soil. Overwatering. Overdiagnosing, The good thing about Rockwool that im noticing is hard to overwater and drown your plants. And if you mess up in any of those departments above it is alot easier to fix your mistake and take out what you put in versus soil. Also guess what no more make or buying soil wooo hooo. Dont mean to ramble but I am lol. Just want to see you do good and let us make the mistakes.  Thanks   SALT


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo HO gangalama,
  Thanks heaps for the kind words, I have no clue what kind of Haze it is as the beans were a gift. Too bad though cause now you got my curiosity going.
  I suppose that I can always go ask my benifactor what he knows. He got it from his boys, sheeeesh.
  Now the big part LOL, IF and that's a big if it even sprouts, then yeah, I will be a tad excited myself. I have been imagining a whole lotta LST work ya know.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

Dang, dang, dang, dang,
  It turns out that I have now lost 17 seeds that have germed. This is all my own fault, and I wanted to spare some of you what just happened to me. I say some of you , cause there were friends here that gave me fair warning and followed it with solid advice. Here is where I went wrong.

  Back when I first started building my grow box, I was at a large garden center, and saw some soil. I purchased it having had good experience with it before. This previous use has always been outdoors where the plants are on the patio,(not MJ) and I spray with insectcides and anti-fungal solutions.

 It was MG moisture control potting soil. This stuff is so heavily contaminated with gnats that I am now forced to throw it all out. 
  All the beans that I germed are now gone, where you might ask have they gone ? These gnats lay their eggs in damp soil, right up on top or in cracks in the soil. They can lay between 30-50 eggs at a time. Real fast the eggs hatch out and now you have a type of larva that feed on the fine hairs of the roots and then ultimitly invade the roots and can move into the stem as well.

    They are busy feeding on, and killing your young plants, then to add insult to injury the adult gnats will feed on your leaves ******* the plants juice right out, and thus causing deformation of the plant, and ultimitly death.

 The natural cures are only to keep them somewhat in check. For instance the drying out of your soil surface works real well untill you start to water again, as the eggs can live a long time hibernating untill conditions are right for them again. A layer of sand on top of the soil can help, but it's not recommended as the sand grains tend to pack well together effectivly blocking the oxygenation of the potting soil.

  The best all around cure is to throw out all the contaminated soil and start over with a different product. I was told this from the git by several members here that are very experienced with growing Indoors.

  Strangely enough my one and only baby that is still alive has been harmed by my being goofy and doing it my way. I intend to hospitalize that one and not get it near my fresh start, for fear that I can once again find it all contaminated. I have talked with the company MG, and they could give a good ****. To all here who tried so patiently to warn me, I doft my cap to you. 
 Thanks for the help you guys, I'm heading out the door as soon as the stores are open. sheeeesh

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SALTROCK

Dam bro sorry that happend to you. Hopeing some would have popped out for ya. Im sure you it will be better next time.

                                                          Thanks 
                                                            SALT


----------



## Hick

Diatomacious Earth ..


----------



## gangalama

Yah buddy I`ve had nuthin but gnat problems dealing with MG potting soil. Sorry for ur losses and best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

All right, man... let's get step one accomplished first... new "neutral" potting soil...


----------



## Flyinghigh

KK your doing a Great Job and your grow room Looks Great they my friend and experiance is the on ur way to Good plants and I sure u will have a good yield.. As u have had out in the true light.. SUN

I am using Mg moister control time release nutes too but BUT I am going to add some Organic soil to the next run in 6 months lol 

You might not see much growing each day but don't go in there for a week and see ur results!!

my wife and I have been baby sitting a 87 yr old lady for 8 days and my lady hasn't seen them all that time and when she finally seen them she says WOW and she says they have gotten bigger..


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Hick,
  I can't believe that I found some, but yeah I found a bag of Diatomacious Earth .
   I would like to ask for some help on this though. Everyone knows that you can end up sorry for following direction at times. So I thought I'm not too proud so help me Mr. Wizard. How do I use this stuff. 
  Also picked up some good potting soil, to start the beans after they germ.
I always rush into things so this time around, I am seriously slowing it up.
1.Beans getting replaced as we speak.
2.Germ them up 1/2 in papertowel method, the other half in peat pellets
    ( open to thoughts on this part)
3. after that 4" pots to promote a good root base, and get to third leaf set.
4. simultaneously treating soil in my three gallon containers from the time I start to germ. Then that transplant should do pretty well.

what do you guys think ? Oh yeah the new potting soil is shultz, that is as neutral as I could find.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

OK Folks and Friends,

   I got a care pack in the mail from my Bro, He sent me some beans, and I put them into germ right off. Four popped so fast that it was a tad freaky.
 I put them into those peat plugs, and viola I got green again. 
  Big Thanks go out to Hick for his recommendation on the Diatamacious Earth.
Never used it before, but it was like I had an instant samurai warrior kicking butt fast and furious. I think the fight between the Diatomacious Earth and the gnats lasted maybe a couple of minutes-maybe.
 The one fly in the ointment is my Bro said that he had no clue what each bean is cause these were what were left over from the trip to Amsterdam. So this ought to be interesting at least.
 Here are the four babies, and we are talking after the germing they flew to this size in two days. Got them as close as I dare to the lights, hope to slow down the upward growth a touch, and get them to fill out more.
 Still have them in the peat plugs for a little while longer, to let the roots get a real good footing, then I will plant the babyies plug and all into the treated soil.
Here is what the new ones look like right now, just took the shot about ten minutes ago.SH100003.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## pharcyde

a nice fresh start.:guitar:

It is looking good!  I definitely will be watching this, a mix from Amsterdam?? ..it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeppers, 
      It might turn out to be a score, than again I might end up with crapola, but when someone gifts you, you don't want to be getting picky right? I mean that would be embarassing at best.
  I do have an active imagination though, and I think I see Papaya, Ice, W/W, and train wreck, LMAO  Coarse I've been such a stinker lately that I would just laugh my butt off if I got four males, (I deserve it). LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

I was feeling awkward,
  You guys have such good looking grows going, I was almost embarrassed to say anything more untill I had something to show, Well I took these pics today of my four babies, they are 11 days old, and seem to be doing well. The white stuff on top of the soil is the Diatomacious Earth. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
grow AA.jpggrow BB.jpggrow CC.jpggrow DD.jpggrow EE.jpg


----------



## snuggles

Ha ha I found it finally. I wasn;t sure if you were doing a whole new journal or not. For 11 days those aren't bad at all. And just so you know we have seen your outdoor, we know you can grow. Those look good though nice and healthy. Are you 24 hours on or do you use something else in veg? good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there snuggles,
  Yeah, I'm keeping them under light 24 round the clock, But wondering if it will help them more to allow for some rest time, Like maybe go over to 18/6. Also wondering if I should now remove the Diatomacious Earth, or just leave it go for now ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Midnight Toker

i think you should do 18/6 or 17/7 insted of 24 hours....17/7 worked so great for me...as soon as i switched to it from 24 hours i noticed alot of growth...I recomend it  And id leave the Diatomacious Earth on for a little while longer just to make sure those pesky gnats dont come back....If you think there gone then go for it...But Good luck man, I'll stay tuned to thisfor sure!


----------



## allgrownup

nice grow cube....

i think a longer lighting cycle is better.  plants seem to grow more with less light cuz they do.  they are stretching looking for light.

mo light mo betta


----------



## Flyinghigh

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I was feeling awkward,
> You guys have such good looking grows going, I was almost embarrassed to say anything more untill I had something to show, Well I took these pics today of my four babies, they are 11 days old, and seem to be doing well. The white stuff on top of the soil is the Diatomacious Earth.
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna
> grow AA.jpggrow BB.jpggrow CC.jpggrow DD.jpggrow EE.jpg


 
hay King there looking Good there !!
Sorry about the last commrade's but hay at least ur on ur way for a Good grow of Girls!!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Hey KK,
     I've seen your posts and you seem like a smart man, just got those watching the baby grow jitters, it's all gonna work out for you, nice box, I saw your post a tad back when you built it, now make that baby work for you, all is looking good.... Much *Green MOJO* coming your way, good luck man...


----------



## SALTROCK

GJ bro,

Its all a learning process. I am glad everything is working out now. Love paper towel method some roots do grow freakish in papertowel lool. Had some problems myself with my grow but you work things out. GL and ill be watching.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Hick

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> i think you should do 18/6 or 17/7 insted of 24 hours....17/7 worked so great for me...as soon as i switched to it from 24 hours i noticed alot of growth..



IMO/E, what you witnessed was the plants stretching for more light.. "not" acceleraated growth. 
Under 24/0 I recieve the same number of nodes(growth) but simply closer together than with a 6-7 hour dark cycle.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah butters,
   I'm getting there finally, whewwww yes, I had the jitters of a new Daddy. Today about 1/2 hour ago I took these shots.
 Two of the plants are a lighter green than the other two, so at least two different strains I'm thinking. Letting them veg up for awhile. Stalks are still a bit weak, but I do have a fan on them. Thought I might have to tie one of them that's why the piece of wood. Also got my first whiff today of something green growing, so I'm thinking I got a stinky in there somewhere. LOL
 Time to start on my charcoal filter, and two inlines maybe. Easy to build, but want to vent it the right way. Anyways here are my pics.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## allgrownup

light color could be ph to high or also defficiency in N i think.

fresh growth is lighter as well and darkens as it matures.  Just give it some time and watch them in awe.  

I think the biggest mistake most growers make........is messn with their plants to much.  if the growth does not darken and actually starts to go the other way....then get concerned.  

lookin good man....keep it up!


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho allgrownup,
  I would normally go along with ya on the color deal, BUT this is why I did all four containers identical. Everything is matched exactly, soil, light, amount of water, temp, Humidity, fan (air movement), and I even rotate the pots around, as well as giving them a 1/4 turn every 48 hrs. The reason for this matching is dangerous, But if something goes wrong for one, then I can solve the issue quicker by having the match, you see if only one plant is affected then it is local, this comes in handy, So I'm thinking it's gotta be a strain difference.
  On the other hand I do make room for my mistakes, and God knows I can goof something up quick enough. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

King, buddy... u've got the new daddy jitters, my friend. just let the little girls grow... sure, u can go and whisper sweet little nothings in their ears all day if you want... but just give them a little light and water and love and they'll be just dandy. :heart: :farm: eace: :heart:


----------



## gangalama

Goodluck this time around!!!


----------



## snuggles

Looking good, hope all works out well for you


----------



## Ganja_Greg

looking good man!


----------



## SALTROCK

GJ there KK growing good. Now its a waiting game. Keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up KK. I see the babies are coming right along and looking great. Tell ya one thing mang once them babies start to take off it's gonna be fun. Here's some GREEN MOJO for that extra boost of energy.  *


----------



## Kupunakane

I had to get up and scrape the vehicles,
  This morning, while it is still half dark, I got up and dressed and was cutting through the garage to grab the wiper solution, and about got knocked down with this nice dank smell in my garage. Wait a minute, you guys see how small my plants still are, I mean yeah their growing nicely, but aren't they still a tad young to be putting out a smell that strong ?
 I never noticed my outdoor ones doing that, untill they were fairly large, or am I just oblivious. Tell me my brain is slipping.
  I kid you not, anyone walking out to the garage would smell this fast. So charcoal filter coming up quick. I am at 16 days.
Here's another pic taken yesterday,Copy of SH100006WW.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Puffin Afatty

yes, they can smell from seedlings sometimes.  in an enclosed garage, it will be easy to get a whiff.  I guess some varieties/phenos begin to smell earlier than others.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho TBG,
  Hey machismo Gracious for that green mojo, just what I was looking for. Now everything will grow great.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh

Hay King Looking great !!!!

I got a smell when my llittle plants where small too and the smell of Green just blows me away LOL !!  

Got to Love the Smell!!

Have u notice that after being in ur grow room and had to go to town and standing in line,  when u get that smell of green that on ur clothes ??
LOVE IT......


----------



## headband

yea mine did as well, if you know what weed smells like, but dont smoke it, then you would forsure smell it, as we are all so use to some smoke...


----------



## gangalama

:hubba: If theyve got some stink in veg theyre gonna reak in flower. ENJOY!!!:hubba:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

King, congrats on the stinky plants. puts me in a good mood just smellin my babies. plants look great, keep it up and smoke it up.


----------



## Kupunakane

Headband,
  I want some of what your smoking dude, cause your post to me said, "This is some cerebral lock", LOL  

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

Hi Guys,
  Well my babies continue to do well so I tossed in a couple of quick pics of them.
  My real fun today was this Two Stage Filter System that I just built. The first stage is 4" Inline duct fan that is passive, and designed to remove the smell from inside the box. The second stage is a 6" Inline duct fan that is designed to remove the heat, and with a little computer setup, I can run both for High Intensity cooling, and odor removal. Granted it reminds me of a rube-goldberg setup, but as a prototype this ain't bad, A little aluminum tape also made it a lot more quite. It holds 5 quarts of Activated charcoal, and the center section is a 4" diameter screen tube, while the outer one is 8" .
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
A1.jpgA2.jpgA3.jpgA4.jpgA9.jpgA5.jpgA6.jpgA7.jpgA8.jpg


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Looks great man, the filter is awesome.  Has it cleaned up the smell in your garage?


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there TPD,
 I just plugged it in about 10 minutes ago, so will give it a 1/2 hour, and see how it does. It's not perfectly quite, but a whole lot quiter than any bathroom fan I've ever heard. Maybe comparible to a refrigerator running. That smell as lovely as it is, was getting kinda strong, and I figuered sooner or later I would have to do something about it. Done and running, so I just need to keep an eye on it for a day or two.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

kewl, man... that filter you made up is the bomb!

hope it works out good


----------



## snuggles

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> kewl, man... that filter you made up is the bomb!
> 
> hope it works out good



It looks like a bomb..LOL. Good stuff for sure KK. Those plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## Ganja_Greg

looking good man! i need to make a similar filter


----------



## Kupunakane

This early morning,
  I got up and was just goofing around, and thought that I ought to take a quick peek at the filter. I went out into the garage, and felt my heart jump as I heard NOTHING running. Oh man,  I thought that either I popped a breaker,  or the fan unit in the filter had burned out overnight.
 I went into the closet and still didn't hear anything coming from the filter, but all the electrical was up and going so I stood there wondering what I did wrong. I put my hand over the filter intake and felt the strong draw.
  Pheeewwww, It was working fine,  just I guess it needed to run for a little bit to get it all settled in, cause it sure is quite, and working sweet, (no odor).
 Makes me a happy camper.
ps. I found a ladybug in there on one of the plants last night, hope it's not one of those japanese beetles though.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

so your DIY scrubber works perf?... KEWL


----------



## Kupunakane

Hi Guys,
   Here are a few of the pics that I took this morning. They are now 22 days young, and growing fast, but they do have they're slow growth days. I am trying to decide if I should pinch or leave them alone, I kinda like the idea of that one main cola, I'm just a bit of a show off I guess. LOL
  I still have no clue as to what strain I've got going there, and wondering when I should start the 12/12 ?  I will have a look in the forums to see what some of you did. Anyway here are the latest pics.























smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47817&stc=1&d=1202923305


----------



## Mutt

Whats up KK lookin good man.
When it comes to flower you can switch anytime. but if want a nice yeilder I would switch after week 5 or 6 of veg...should have alternating nodes by then.
I myself switch at about week 4 to keep size down.
If using flos for flower I would recomend pinching and tying to keep canopy even.


----------



## thestandard

looks great man, i started 12/12 when sex showed on its own.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

king. didn't u have a step-by-step post somewhere on how to make ur carbon scrubbers or am i losin my mind?? gettin time for me to get/make one of those babies. looks great


----------



## Kupunakane

This was a post that DLToker did,
  He gets the credit for this, not me. Here is the post that I used;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420

smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## benamucc

SWW check the DIY section and DLToker's Sticky on carbon scrubber.

Kk looking good man.  I just built a carbon filter last night.  Couldn't quite stretch the nylons enough, and have to go back and get the larger version.  I'm glad to see yours is taking away the smell as my babies got real skunky in the past 2 days.  

Lata!!


----------



## Kupunakane

Hi Guys,
  I see progress everyday now, and yes it gets my blood up for certain. Still can't figuere out what the four plants are, but there is definitly Sativa in there.
 I have been rotating the containers in place and also as far as their location under the lights. They like to lean a lot towards the back wall, (flat white).
 They also like the center set of lights the best, but I can't figuere out why, unless that is the sweet spot that gets the vast majority of the light.
 I'm trying to center them in the middle of the tubes, since a friend here mentioned it. Anyways take a look, tell me what you guys think.
AB8.JPGAB5.JPGAB1.JPGAB4.JPGAB7.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sebstarr

Looking good man!

Cant wait to see a good set of ladeez!


----------



## gangalama

Lookn Good King!! Best Of luck 2ya mang!!!


----------



## headband

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Headband,
> I want some of what your smoking dude, cause your post to me said, "This is some cerebral lock", LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



i said that??


----------



## Kupunakane

No-No Dude,
  I was just messing with ya bro.
smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## headband

gosh does you setup look prime. If i where to keep growing, a srubber and stealth room like yours would be my design..


----------



## Kupunakane

Had a strong odor problem,
  I could really smell my grow in the garage this morning, Man did I get a case of the paranoid going, but a hoober, and thinking it through led me to a small tear in the 4 inch duct tube, and the fans were just forcing the unfiltered air out into the general area, It's all almost cleared up now , and I think maybe another hour, and all will be back to smelling like a garage should. Oil, gas, lawn mower, etc, etc.
 Here are the pics taken maybe a half hour ago. Babies are now 35 days old to my best reckoning, but still no sign of sex, and they are still being lit 24/7.
grow M.JPGgrow N.JPGgrow K.JPGgrow F.JPGGROW 1.JPGgrow H.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SALTROCK

Very nice KK, glad to sse the progress and things going well. You might have to clone, or put the plant in 12/12 cycle I think if you had autoflower it would have happend. So what are you plans to find out sex? GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SmokinMom

Outstanding on finding that tear.  I bet a huge load got lifted from the shoulders eh KK?


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah, I can say honestly that words cannot begin to express the relax over it, and a hoober went a long ways towards chillun it out a touch ya know ?
 I double checked the age and I was right,  they sprouted 35 days ago, so they are only 5 weeks old. A plant should start to show sex between 6 to eight weeks. At least that is what my mentors tell me. I'm going to let time just drift by as they are vegging nicely. 
  I noticed something on a couple of the leaves though. It feels crusty and is a light yellowish color, as though someone smeared, or dripped something on the leaves. The leaf in that spot is also dried and crusty and just crumbles away, Hmmmmm  never have seen this before. Wonder if it is some insect droppings that got smeared ? really weird. I try to post a pic of it so maybe one of our esteemed growers here can try to figuere it out.

smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## jjsunderground

i really like the way those plants look man, the thin leaves are beautiful. ​


----------



## Thorn

easy bro!! Just read through your GJ and man sorry to hear bout the trouble with the gnats. I can't believe MG didn't give a ****...customer service for you eh 

Anyways good to see you giving the old indoor a good try! Lovin the carbon filter..saved the link to DL's thread so I can have a good look if and when i get the chance to do a decent sized grow 

Plants lookin good, from what I can see they look pretty sativa dom. lookin nice a green tho! You still plannin on changin over to HPS for flowering?

Anyways i'm off for a doobie  keep it green man


----------



## Kupunakane

I am starting to wonder,
  The lights are grow tubes that I used to flower my plants, and give good light to my epiphites, as well as my ferns and african violets, and cimbidiums.
 They are full spectrum and not cheap.  The more I have read up on using them also for flowering the more I am convinced that they will work fine for my small setup. The buds lower down might be a touch looser than normal, but the buds higher up should be tight. This is from not enough light getting down into the growth, but I am pinching carefully, and keeping it opened up for good light penetration. The lights are well spread out since there are six of them, and that provides a real nice lighting canopy that actually measures out like a good sized rectangle of light. It measures 42 " long X 27 " wide.  That is a good light spread.
So I might give the first round of flowering to the grow tubes, maybe !! 
 I will see how it goes, live and learn.

smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna

[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Thorn

Yea actually that sounds pretty decent, it would be great to see what sort of yield can be achieved by those lights. I like it. Bet those are relatively cheap to run too?

Have some more Green Mojo to help them along the way 

Peace


----------



## Ganja_Greg

lookin real good man , nice and healthy..


----------



## Thorn

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I noticed something on a couple of the leaves though. It feels crusty and is a light yellowish color, as though someone smeared, or dripped something on the leaves. The leaf in that spot is also dried and crusty and just crumbles away, Hmmmmm  never have seen this before. Wonder if it is some insect droppings that got smeared ? really weird. I try to post a pic of it so maybe one of our esteemed growers here can try to figuere it out.



Forgot to say, I have a similar problem at the moment with my easy sativa, am not sure at all what it could be. How are they lookin today?

I can't believe u had such a stinky at just 2 weeks! boy thats gonna be a stench when it grows up!


----------



## Kupunakane

I took the fan that is inside the box,
   you can see it in a pic or two, and I relocated it to blow the air around the inside of the box, but not directly on the plants any more as they are stalk strong now, and the smell seriously tapered off. I opened the box this morning , and could barely notice it. I know Skunk will do that. If you leave Skunk alone it will smell, but not real bad untill you rustle the leaves , or start handling the plant, then it's like,  all you know what,  breaks out as far as smell, and I mean pee-u, but it is a good smell just super strong. So since no more rustling of my plant from the fan, very little smell. Yayyyyyy , I feel stealthy again.
 yeah the tubes are 40 Watt each X 6 plus ballast X 3 two tubes per unit. From a monetary point of view, yeah I save a little, but compared to what ?
  A 250 Watt Hps would draw almost the identical amount of electricity and would serve me even better for it's light penetration. So it's all relative.
  I'm going for a 400 Watt HPS inhanced with the blue and the red. I figuere that should do me very well . I might even find a good way to use them all in combo.
  I think that the stuff on the leaves is a reaction by the plant to a bit too much in the way of ferts since the MG soil is the 3 month feed stuff. I'm also watching for nute lockout as I heard that this can happen when you over treat for fungus gnats. The very end of some of the leaves are slightly burnt so I'm leaning towards over fert, and the need to flush occasionally to keep the salts washed out as best I can. It should all be ok when I move into flowering and the plants start demanding more nutes. It's all good.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

Hi guys,
  It would appear that I have found the problem that I have discovered on my leaves. After tons of reading I have come to the conclusion that the MG 3month feed moisture control potting soil is causing a slight case of over fert.
  This is apparently a common complaint against the MG potting soil, However on the bright side, when I begin the flowering cycle then it will probably work just great.

 SIDE NOTE, with a WARNING;  If you are using MG pre-fert potting soil with moisture control;

Do not try to flush your soil as all you will succeed in doing is releasing more nutes,  and thus you will get more burn. Instead try to allow your soil to dry as much as you can without harming your grow. I shoved my moisture probe all the way to the bottom of my containers, and found plenty of moisture, not wet, but still plenty moist for my plants, so I backed off the watering a lot and found that I can get the burn to ease it up a lot.
 Take a careful look at your babies, and if any leaves show more than 50% percent damage then you need to carefully prune away the damaged leaf.
 Here are a couple of pics taken just a few minutes ago, no sign of sex yet,  and I am at day 38, so I am hopeful that they will talk to me soon.my1.JPGmy2.JPGmy4.JPGmy7.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thestandard

looks great, can't believe they stink so bad this early. nice and clean and all


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Look'n real sharp, man  

what kind are those?... they look totally more like my ULT & SALTROCK's Spaceship than my Skunk... just thinking outloud...

look'n real nice, King... gunna grow 'em nice and big like mine? :hubba:  - do it, do it, do it...


----------



## Thorn

lookin good bro! Hope to see signs of sex coming soon


----------



## SALTROCK

KK looks good glad to see things are under control. I do to hope you find the sex of your plants, should be coming soon if what your mentors say is true.`GL with your grow.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Kupunakane

My grow is around two feet tall,
  I have been waiting for awhile, but no signs of sex yet. I see stipules at almost all of the nodes now. I'm trying to decide if I should risk hermies or continue to wait in a veg sorta way. They are at day 42 now, and I'm going nuts waiting. Here are some pics taken 1/2 hour ago. Anyone giving camera lessons in here ?
tall 1.jpgtall 2.jpg
ps. Look in the second pic (on the right) and then in that pic look in the upper left corner, are those just more leaves starting or am I seeing something else ? LOL I just saw that when I posted this.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I say... flower time!

they are old enough to flower now. go ahead and flip the lights... just inspect them multiple times a day and pull any males/hermie's that show up to crash the party


----------



## Midnight Toker

Yup they look about ready for flower! if you have hermies i say move them into anouther room and put them under cfl's and rip off the balls as they come...its still weed..lol But they look great bro!


----------



## Thorn

Yea man i agree with TCVG and MT i think you'll do just fine going into flower now


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho there Friends,
   Yeppers, my babies are now 48 days old. The four of them have been in the 12/12 cycle for a week, but I understand that it usually takes a week to ten days, or even up to two weeks for them to show their business. (sex).
  I still haven't more than a clue or two to try to figuere what it is I have growing. I suspect at least two of them are skunk, or at least have that mixed into whatever the strain is.
 They are almost 2 1/2 feet tall now, and getting bushy. I have topped all four one time, hope that I don't end up regretting my move as far as the pruning.
 I used the pinch method to help strengthen the stalks, and it worked fine. I had to take them out of the box for about ten minutes today so that I could remove the 5 gal. paint cans that they have been sitting on so that I can make more use of the grow room height. 
  Here are some pics that I took while I had them out, and a few after I put them back in. Hope you guys enjoy, and feedback is certainly welcome as always.
TB1.JPGTB2.JPGTF10.JPGTF3.JPGTF2.JPGTF11.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

Lookin great man. i love the switch to flower it feels like home stretch haha. keep doin what you're doing cause they sure seem to be likin it


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_very nice looking plants KK.  hope they all are girls. _


----------



## annscrib

nice looking plants there kk,,,,,, wishing you luck for all girls


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

look'n right on, bro! :aok:

you know what, man... those look to be growing with the tendencies of a sativa, I'd say... looks and awful lot like my ULT, which I know now, is a sativa dominant plant. you see you yours grows out then up?... unlike most indicas that grow up and out. and your leaves are long and spikey like a sativa - not squat and broad like an indica.

don't mind me... just talking out loud :ignore: 

keep an eye out, king... you don't wanna be having no accidental hermie pollination....


----------



## Thorn

:yeahthat: I agree there man, they are looking proper sativa dominant. Should be some good green but may take a while 

They are looking great man, keep it up!


----------



## rippinthewidow

Looking great bud. Thanks for the update. How fun is it to know that you'll have beautiful smokable bud in a couple months.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah Butters,
  I'm all in a sweat over it. Been a good learning experience too. I still don't like having it in my home. I really think that outdoors is the way to do it. At least if it's off your property, you still can say it's not yours,  and your a bird watcher, or a mountain biker, or even a fisherman, or just a person who is walking their dog, and you stopped for a closer look see ya know ?
 I know that it does seem unreasonable to be that overly concerned, I mean after all,  in all the years I have lived in my own homes, I have never had a cop pull into my driveway other than to turn around.
  I'm looking forward to finding out just what it is I have there, and sorta hoping to be surprised in a good way ya know ?  Still thinking positive about NO males, NO hermies. 
  After this grow is done, I'm going back outdoors and thinking maybe I'll try some Aurora Indica out there if it will survive.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Healthy looking ladies you have there KK. If you ever need a few taken off your hands....


----------



## Kupunakane

Here we are, 
  I took each one out of the box today, and slid on my jewlers head set. I looked all four of them over so very carefully, I think that at least one is female cause I spotted the crossed legs, and didn't see any sign of something that would suggest male, (gonads). the little legs were seriously small, but had the classic two and Ha-Ha they were crossed. But as for the other three nothing showing. I'm not willing to be convinced yet so more time has to slip by. 
 I got to admit that I feel like I'm getting ready to come around passed third base,  and after that the home run stretch, so yeah I'm excited. 
 The plants now seem to dry out a lot quicker also, strange cause I can't figuere out why. Anyways here are some of this mornings pics;
 41 days Veg
+ 9 days 12/12
  50 days total
PL1.JPGPL4.JPGPL5.JPGPL6.JPGPL7.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Timmyjg6

Plants are looking healthy... When did you top, at how tall?


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Timmyjg6,
  Great question, I topped at one month, and they were one foot tall. If you look close you will see that I left about 1/2 inch of the stalk. This is to allow for healing room, and not stress the node. I love to grow other exotic plants, and I picked up this habit a long time ago. 
 I have had folks tell me that I shouldn't have pruned, but these plants have a sativa strain in them, and I believe that they would have grown stretchy, and very tall. The only loss that I think I will have to endure is I won't have one main center cola, but I'm sure that I will end up with two large ones, and that will lesson the risk of mold, and help to dry better.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## constantine

hey there your majesty, lookin  swell. are you killin the stigmate bearing plants or do you plan on makin a few seeds?

​


----------



## Kupunakane

Naw constantine,
  Upon encountering a male I would chop and Toss. I have this unreasonable desire to grow four Aurora Indicas next, as I can always lay my hands on some beans.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho There Friends,

   I stepped out to have a good look at my plants believing I saw some growth last night that might be what I have been waiting for. I watered them good last night, and figuered I can't do nothing but wait. Patience is every thing.
 So I finished a rather close inspection about an hour ago. I looked very carefully, several times on each one. 

 I have been blessed with four females !!!!!

  They allowed a peek under their skirts,  and there is no mistaking the fine crossed legs, slim waist line, and a desire to gossip. LOL  each one has plied me for my gold credit cards, and the car keys. LMAO

 Please accept the humblest thank you that I can muster for all the good luck wished upon me, the positive thoughts, and shared humor. 

  I am so happy that I am now pinging off the walls and as soon as I can figuere out how to use the macro function on my camera, I will sneak a few leg shots for you guys. In the meantime it's cigars all around.GIRLS.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

congrats on the little girls... >>>>>@>>>#````

puff'n one now with ya as we speak


----------



## BenDover

Very nice; congrats on the ladies!

They look like they are real healthy and should produce some nice buds.


----------



## berserker

Looking very good King.These will hold some nice huge buds for you.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho There Friends,
> 
> I stepped out to have a good look at my plants believing I saw some growth last night that might be what I have been waiting for. I watered them good last night, and figuered I can't do nothing but wait. Patience is every thing.
> So I finished a rather close inspection about an hour ago. I looked very carefully, several times on each one.
> 
> I have been blessed with four females !!!!!
> 
> They allowed a peek under their skirts, and there is no mistaking the fine crossed legs, slim waist line, and a desire to gossip. LOL each one has plied me for my gold credit cards, and the car keys. LMAO
> 
> Please accept the humblest thank you that I can muster for all the good luck wished upon me, the positive thoughts, and shared humor.
> 
> I am so happy that I am now pinging off the walls and as soon as I can figuere out how to use the macro function on my camera, I will sneak a few leg shots for you guys. In the meantime it's cigars all around.GIRLS.jpg
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 

CONGRATULATIONS Proud Papa !!!!

Whoda thunk, feminized gifted.


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Puffin Afatty,

   You left me a tad confused on that one Puffy !!  The beans were indeed a gift from my Bro, but I don't have any way of knowing if they were feminized or not. As for the fact that they were gifted, I don't think twice about it as my fam, and friends have always been keen on sharing. As a matter of fact they will get huge smiles on their faces when they hear that I have gone over to indoors, and that the beans sprouted, we've shared like this all our lives together. 

   You see there is precious little on this planet that is worth having if you can't share it ya know ? In fact I'm not exactly certain as to the strains. I do see the sativa in there, and I suspect maybe some skunk in a least two of them cause of the strong odor, which by the way has eased off a lot do to the fact that I relocated the fan to move the air in the box, but not to blow on the plants as their stalks are certainly strong now.

  All I know for certain is that my Bro said that they were some of what came from a trip to Amsterdam.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband

maby he's say that the seeds he gave you were all feminized, not truely feminized seeds, but a lucky chance of all femals seeds, ya know those look mighty fine, hopefully youll pull some stuff off like i got to, its so great when you can even clip since theres so much resin it stuck your scissors shut your heaven of a grow box, and your love is turning out wonderful, it will return the favor.


----------



## BeachWeed420

CONGRATS ON ALL THE FEMALES BRO! Very lucky guy you are. Thoes are some very lovely girls you got there. Im sure you will be very happy at harvest day and happed you topped them. I agree on the sharing. Im the same way. Well King take it easy brotha.


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Headband,
  I got a good look at a bud that was so heavy with resin, that when my friend slapped it up against the mirror it stuck there, and after handling it very carefully myself it was the stickiest motha I have ever seen, or felt.
  I've seen those pics of that strain called Ice, Yikes and Gadzooks the whole plant looks like it is just made up of a gajillion crystals.
 Phewwww, I can see the THC just bubbling in a bowl right now. I'm pretty easy about stuff, and I think that I will be happy with whatever I get ya know.
 Puffin knows that I am not attacking him, I like him well enough, and respect what he says, in fact I pretty much like everyone I've run acrossed in here as this is certainly a happening site. I count myself blessed to have a community of folks that are as cool as the one's that I grew up with in the old days. I've met vets in here, and many who are hurting worse that I hurt. It is always good to learn that there are still bodacious people in this world that simply make it turn.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## harvester

nice stuff king they look beautifull


----------



## headband

i dont know what kind of marijuana you smoke, but :shocked: you say some great stuff, nothing like what time can do to ya..


----------



## Thorn

Hey KK Well done so far, everythings looking great! I liked your post about sharing with family and friends..its how it should be man. I for sure wish my family was like that more, i love being open and honest about stuff, always have done


----------



## Kupunakane

There I was thinking about watering,
   I caught a quick glance at something that I didn't want to see, and it serves to teach me a lesson about being overly confident and that I should slow and cool my jets a touch.
 The plant in the back right seemed to be showing a lot of preflowers that I hadn't noticed before. This time I decide I was going to remove them from the box one at a time, and with some strong lighting too.  I wanted to have a real good and careful look see. Sure enough there was one male grinning at me.
  I was not nice about it at all, and he is gone now. I would love to come up with a dozen or so excuses as to why this slipped past me, but that would be counter-productive. Instead I grabbed some pics, and even borrowed a couple to show folks here what I saw. I am glad this happened as had I waited longer the pollen sacs would have done some dusting for me, Yikes and Gadzooks !!

The first pics are the grow2.JPG4.JPG6.JPG7.JPG
I still need to learn about how to do the macro on my camera.
These next pics are to demonstrate what I see;male.jpgcannabispistil.jpgDSC02025_sized.jpgDSC02025_sized.jpgDSC02047_sized.jpg
flowering_july11.jpgnugget.jpg
hope that these will help someone.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Midnight Toker

Lookin Good King, Keep it up


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

good thing you noticed the transvestite


----------



## Kupunakane

Normally I would laugh,

   But I actually felt a lot of discomfort over it. I swear I have been saying to myself all afternoon that three is good, and I will still get plenty. I can only imagine that it would have been a disaster if I hadn't looked for a few more days.
  When I chopped him, I got a real good look at the roots,  and I am real happy with their development. The roots were well spread out, and ran deep. This is a good thing, and I couldn't be happier there.
  I found myself truley counting the loss as something sorta personal. It's like a certain cartoon charactor saying, "All those years at the acadamy wasted". 
  I invested my time, and papa like love, (sigh), and I get thanked like this.
Anyone else take it like that ?  sheeeesh

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

that's why I have been cloning for decades, buddy... no dissapointments unless you screw up....


----------



## Kupunakane

I hear ya,
  I'm watching the rest of them like a hawk, to see what I get, still don't know the strain(s) so it's gonna be interesting at least. If one or more of them come out real super than yes, I will re-veg and clone, if not then my next grow I'm thinking Aurora Indica, unless someone else comes up with something exotic and freaky, I love things that are different than the norm. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn

Greast shots there bro. They are coming along really well  Yea you gotta try and get us some macro shots if you can


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho My Peeps,  :cool2:

    Another sad day for me, I was really super busy for a couple days there. I missed the site and everyone here, but I knew I would get the job done and would be back real quick. In all the mad rushing around I was able to keep a eye on the three babies I had left, but once again I was to feel the let down of another discovery.
 My biggest plant, went hermie on me :rant: Yeppers dingles and all.
  I am down to two babies now, but the good news is with out doubt or question, they are certainly girls, and they are very big now. The Ladies are flowering, and they are two different strains, though I still don't know what I've got. 
  The hermie bore the brunt of my dissatisfaction. I got him/her before the danger of pollinating, I rung his neck, ripped off his arms and legs, burnt his nest, and then the torture began in earnest. I very literally tore off every leaf one by one. Strangely I felt better, LMAO  :giggle:
  The two girls that I have actually have a bit of room now as they are really getting kinda big, but Ohhh - so beautiful. Pics tomorrow if I can get the chance.
  This indoor has so far has given me a lot,  It has been a good experience 
and I wouldn't trade it for the world. Once again Thanks Heaps to all those patient one's that have been so very helpful. I doft my cap to you. 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms

niiice


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*2 is good KK, you might want to clone now eh, to fill out your space??? it will set you back a month.*  :farm: :aok:


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Shipmates,
   Here be those pics I was wanting to get to ya. Also a break down of me schedual as it were. Going so slow says I, but I be the patient type fer certains. AARRRRRrrrrrrr
  41 Vegging
  28 Flowering
=69 days total to date

4 weeks into flower, I had hoped to see more growth that I am seeing. Hope that ye be enjoying the pics as much as I. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

BLM1.JPGBLM2.jpgBLM3.jpgBLM5.jpg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HEY...HEY... KING..Those look great friend...I am new to growing and have had 1 male/herm..in 2 grows..I have clones now and will do some bean grow again in winter...Good luck the rest of the way


----------



## Thorn

they remind me of my first sativa, but not quite as stretched as mine hehe. I'm sure over the next weeks the bud growth will get more and more noticable


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_*Those are pretty ladies KK. I can see they will make alot buds the way they spread.*_ :aok: 

:farm: *Green Mojo!!!*


----------



## Kupunakane

Ha-Ha,
  I finally got this macro thing on my camera figuered out, now the fun begins. You know I got to see how creative I can get, cause there are some folks in here that missed their calling. Some of these shutter bugs should be, and could be taking pics and earning some good denari with the talent that I have seen. Hope that I can do half as good ya know ?
  Here is a shot I tried today, Hope that they load up good.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

cls1.jpgcls2.jpg


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Very healthy and happy looking girl!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

You got it KING...That Macro shot ...wow..shes a buuuute my friend cant wait to see HARVEST pics


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho my Friends,
  Thought that I would take a random shot here and there 
for the history of it all. Gadzooks this is taking so long.

          41  vegging
+ 33  flowering on 12/12
     =74 days total to date

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


Bud2.JPG


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

very kewl looking lady, king :aok:

right on, bro ... remember to use yer P tool :hubba:


----------



## snuggles

Looking good KK, seems like only yesterday we watched you start. Have fun with that and save some for us......


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho my friends,
  This is taking soooo verrrryyyy Loooonnngggggg, ZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzz
BUT here is a few more taken this am around an hour ago. I think that I will make the transition over to Indica's for awhile, these Sativa's wear me down just waiting. No odor any longer, carbon scrubber is a blessing in disguise.
 I hope that you guys will like the shots, give me an estimate of how much longer you think please. I like the last pic the best.
MM1.JPGMM2.JPGMM3.JPGMM4.JPGMM7.JPGMM8.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

I was looking through the thread to see when you flipped the switch to flower and I thought why don't I just ask, when did you start flowering? That is absolutely beautiful BTW, I like to smoke indicas more but I really like the way sativa dominant plants look and you have some nice ones.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho,

  Here is the schedual up to date;:watchplant:

   41  vegging
+ 43  flowering on 12/12
     =84 days total to date

This is slow, but fun, hope the patience turns to good smoke.:yay:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho,
> 
> Here is the schedual up to date;:watchplant:
> 
> 41 vegging
> + 43 flowering on 12/12
> =84 days total to date
> 
> This is slow, but fun, hope the patience turns to good smoke.:yay:
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 

Hay King I sure like ur grow and what Sweethearts they r  
84 days means ur going to be getting close to harvest and now that don't sound so Slow to me ! 
Fun is having to water and watch it grow! 
Patience is a GOOD Value to have, when it come to Good Smoke! 
They sure Look Good there King !!

I'll get some update pix of my grow soon and can't wait to look at them...


----------



## snuggles

Sativas can take up to 3 months in flower, most sativa dominant seems to have a finishing period of 10-12 weeks under 12/12. Good luck, that plant will fill out a bunch too and then you might want to take a closer look at the trichs and whatnot.

Good luck and keep it up, those babies are GREEN


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Matey's,
   Just a couple of quick shots, and then I'm off to play.

Time Scheduale :watchplant:
   41  vegging
+ 48  flowering on 12/12
     =89 days total to date

SM2.JPGSM4.JPGSM5.JPGSM8.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 420MrStoner420

Wow those look great. Real healthy. Looks like a few more weeks.


----------



## liermam

I love the way pure sativa leaves look. So lonnnnggg and stretchy and thin.

Tie those suckers down! You've still got plenty of time to make a bush out of them :hubba:


----------



## Anchral

Hey King, you replied to one of my posts now im gonna reply to yours - Your a real inspiration to me. I just got done skimming thru this thread and its been informative and inspiring not to mention funny. Congrats on your women.
I do have a quick question for ya tho - my first time growing was a single random seed which I was going to learn from (nutrients, lighting, sexing and the like). I heard about trimming the tip when the third set of leaves appear, which will force the plant to branch out. I did and it grew all the way til I found out it was male. I picked it, dried it, smoked it. It was ok and as far as I was concerned, a success. I grew my own weed and got stoned from it. Now this is my second time growing for which I got White Widow seeds. I'm now trying 2 plants and this time I only trimmed 1 plant. The 1 plant I trimmed turned out to be a boy as well. The plant I did not trim is all woman. Every plant I trimmed ended up being male which is 2 out of 3. Im starting to believe trimming leads to boys. You think theres any truth to this?


----------



## Hick

> Every plant I trimmed ended up being male which is 2 out of 3. Im starting to believe trimming leads to boys. You think theres any truth to this?


  It is only a "theory", but a tried and tested theory, never the less, that _any stress_ dureing appoximately weeks 3-5 from seed, encourage more males.
  There's a "Sticky" probably in the "Propogation"" section. Titled "How to get more females from regular seeds". 

.. KK... I love "long lanky legs" on a pretty lady..   Beautifull plant


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Hick,
  Thanks Bro, that means alot to me to get a thumbs up from you. I look at your grow pics and think yikes and Gadzooks, I hope that I can do that one of these days. Your grows are the text book studies to me dude.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Anchral,
  Preciate the compliment there. I'm not all that in the world of growing MJ, but Hick here sure knows his stuff, so I run with what I learn from him. Since we are all in the growing process, I suggest that we each study and learn, then share our findings with each other. It just makes sense to do this as we will all benifit from each other right ?
  I think that I will avoid any pinching between weeks 3-5, Thanks Hick.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Some beautiful Sats KK. Wish I had the patience to grow out a few sats. I'm so used to seeing those short, wide leaves I don't know what i'd do seeing those long, skinny ones. Keep up the good work, they look great.


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there BBP,
  Long time since I last saw you Bro, Howz it all ?  yeppers those Sat's take awhile, and I am ready to pull my beard out. Patience is not necessarily fun ya know ?
  I've gotten so much help here, and I think we all should move to the Dam and go into business for ourselves, LOL
 So BBP I got my beans that I ordered from our advertiser here. I picked up 10 WW and 10 Blue mystic, going over to Indica cause If I got to do Sativa's again they will end up putting me in that little room with soft walls.

Good to hear from you again, what have you got cooking ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> what have you got cooking ?


Finishing my last grow for a while. I'm going to buy a house in a month or two...renting is for the birds. When I get settled in i'm planning on doing a complete Stoney Bud grow. I cannot wait either with seeing the results around the boards. WW and BM are good choices...2 of my favs. You should be very happy with the BM and very stoned with the WW. Keep up the good growing.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho BBP,
   A house of your own is so cool, I wish you all the best there Bro. When it's solidly your place you don't like a wall ? Take it down, just make sure it's not a load bearing wall, LOL  There is nothing as good as your own space to mess with, Time to design.
  How cool for ya dude, I happy for ya. 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Tater

You should add the price of a good grow room conversion to your mortgage


----------



## HippyInEngland

Anything to update K K?


----------



## Kupunakane

*Yo Ho Shipmates,

   Here is a handfull of my latest pics, Oh my gosh this is dragging out, and I so want to start some of my other beans in the worst way.
*A1.JPGA2.JPGA3.JPGA4.JPGA7.JPGA8.JPGA9.JPGA10.JPGA12.JPGA16.JPG

I hope that you enjoy them
  41 veg
+59 flower
=100 days total 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom

AWESOME KK.  

Yes, I had to shout that out.

I bet it smells soooo sweetly in there.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Friends,
  Here are some shots fresh as of today, just to bring it all up to date.
I can't stop looking at them, seeing some color change finally in the legs, I see a couple of Amber colored stockings, yeah baby.

  41 Veg
+69 Flower
=110 Total Time

A.JPGB.JPGF.JPGG.JPGI.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

Looks good KK, should fill out some more too. Tick tock tick tock, good things come to those that wait, right?


----------



## Tater

Wow is all I can say. They are so tall and just amazing.  Now that mine are starting to flower I appreciate even more looking at other peoples grows.  I can't wait for my buds to start filling out so I can post amazing pics like that.


----------



## smokybear

Things are looking great so far. Those are going to be some big buds here soon. I can't wait to see them in a few weeks. Keep us posted on the fantastic work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeppers,
  Each plant has two main stalks, but each plant also has two additional stalks that are only half that tall,  so they are sorta hard to see in the pics, but they are there, and they will add a lot of bud also. 
  Both these Sativa's are different from each other so it will be interesting to see what each will be like, and what each will do as far as taste and buzz.
 The thinner one on the right is also far more sensitive to nutes and burned if I just looked at it cross-eyed, so it has been a delicate dance.
 Yes, I want to harvest those long tall buds. I'm hoping that they will fill out more, but I am starting to see pistils that have begun to change color. I am seeing amber coloring, but only a scattered few, so still got a ways to go yet.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva

wow there looking really good and nice


----------



## Flyinghigh

When is the Smoke Out KK???
Looks good!!


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Ye Swabby's,

  I can't think of anything better than bringing the buds to a good smoke fest, and sharing them with all you guys. Just imagine all the different taste tests that we could enjoy with all of us bringing something to the table.
 It just tightens my rosy begonia to think of all the laughter that would be shared, and the good times enjoyed by all.  
  That's sorta what we all need to do, find a place that is neutral and safe, where we can have a major get together, plenty of eats and drinks, SMOKE all around, and some great music. 
  Yikes and Gadzooks, I think that it could be done with some careful planning and a decent amount of time to pull it off in.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I agree. Could be done and  would be quite enjoyable. It would be no problem with me to buy plane tickets and all. By the way, your plants are looking super excellent.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Friends,
   Just so you guys understand I will harvest by trichs not by color of pistils. 
When my trichs are around 1/3 amber and the rest are cloudy that is when I intend to chop, if I survive this intermidable waiting period. Sheeeesh

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

IMO the trichs are the way to go. Good luck KK....before you know it you will be enjoying the fruits of your labor, very soon.


----------



## benamucc

KK lookin good!!  Those things are King size!!


----------



## lyfr

sativa is so beatiful,  thoe things look like theyre gonna turn into baseball bats, huge and very nice KK


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

It would be good if you had some light on the side to fill up the middle of the plant a bit more. Just my thoughts.


----------



## AsianSky

Wow, Mr.King those are the longest and tallest buds i ever see!! My gosh, look so pretty ! Are these sativa ? ......their leaves are so long and thins . Now that some indoor buds im hope to grow someday !! Great stuffs you have there !


----------



## Kupunakane

I love looking at these,
  But I swear it seems to make them grow slower so I try not to 
look. (yeah right). Like that's gonna work, LOL
 I'm very surprised that I don't see squat in the way of trich's though. I was sorta hoping that these babies would be covered with them.
 I'm told that as they approach the finish line that the trichs will just sorta start to pop out. Well here is the time invested, and if I can get some advice it would be mucho appreciated. I know about trichs, just not about Sativa's grown indoors. Help !!!

ps. If you look at the leaf tips you can tell that I am about maxed on the ferts, any more and I would start to have some troubles, this is walking a fine edge, and soon I will stop all together and start some careful flushing.

  41 Veg
+73 Flower
=114 Total Time

Here are some shots taken today,
TT1.jpg














smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Midnight Toker

Hey Buddy! Long time no talk...havnt been on in a few months and wow....what a treat it was to see your girls.....They look great! Your going to have some great smoke that'll last you awhile from those  Keep it up bro :bong2:


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking great. I'm sure they will be producing more trichs very soon. I can't wait to see a harvest. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## AsianSky

Well, me and Mr.King are right on the spot here with sativa vegging time frame. My sativa (clone) vegged about 6 weeks that about 42 days, and now 35-36 days in flowering, i do see some white stuffs on my plant though. Still wonder if my plant sativa ? IDK hmmm !! Im sure it is cuz i got it from my friend, and the plant is about 7ft tall.  Well, i guess strains varied with trichs production. Also, i can see yellowing tips of the leaves, same as my plants not alot and not spreading. Over nuted eh Mr.King?   Well your buds are much much bigger than mine. Kakaka, i bet everyone of us with a grow journal will always spend at least 20 mins to an hour just take a chair and watch them plants grow(of course if you have a big grow room). Have anyone try to measure how much can a plant grow within an hour time perioud yet ? Something to lookin for :hubba: . Some love for your plant Mr.King. Got Trichs ?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

well, my friend... thought you'd lost me, eh? :hubba: 

*NOT A CHANCE!* lol

told u those were Sativas... way back... AT THE BEGINNING  

lol... go by trich :aok: 

oh... and btw... I'm on week 19.5 for the one ULT donor to finish... it's been cloudy for weeks :holysheep: 

but hey, man... I'm expecting some wicked sheet when it's done... gunna let it go for however long it takes to amber all over :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Your girls are really getting fat!!!


----------



## Thorn

wow been a while since i checked this one and boy those ladies are frickin' huge!!! Good work!


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho friends,

  A little update to wet your smoking desires.

   41 Days Veg 
+78 Days Flower
=119 Total Time


BB2.jpgBB3.jpgBB4.jpgBB5.jpgBB6.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

...they look kewl, buddy :aok:

gunna be some nice smoke :hubba: 

ya need 'ta get yerself some indica next time so'z ya don't have to wait so long  

look'n splendid, buddy!   
nice job!


----------



## snuggles

Or one of the short flowering haze crosses...I've been eyeing them up myself....especially cannalope haze 9 weeks flower and it's 2 sativas crossed.

Plants look real nice BTW. I love the way sativas look it's the flower period that kills me. I think I was pretty new here when you started this LOL, in fact I was. Good luck KK, coming down the home stretch...maybe could be another month...:holysheep:

You seem patient but I know you can't wait, which will make it that much better.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

wow how impressive are those beauties!!??!!:hubba: 

nice, real nice!:giggle: 

I want to grow a sativa!!!!


----------



## smokybear

Some beautiful sativa ladies you have there. I'm sure the juice will be worth the squeeze. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Shovelhandle

Beautiful buds going there, King.


----------



## SmokinMom

Gonna share with me KK?    Lookin great man, how much longer?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Salutations K K

Any update to show us?


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho my Friends,

     Just to bring it all up to date, and yes I have the patience of Job.
I still want to chop them down right now, but why hurt myself. I'm in this for the long haul, and each exhale will bring just desserts right ?
  Pistals are around 20% amber, and the trichs are still clear. 

    41 Days Veg 
+92 Days Flower
=133 Days Total Time
or 19 weeks so far

GR1.JPGGR2.JPGGR6.JPGGR7.JPGGR8.JPG
GR5.JPGGR10.JPGGR9.JPGGR11.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Beautiful. Although they look like really fluffy buds, real nice plants man. Good that you have the patience. Marijuana growing really requires such a trait.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Guys,

  Yeppers the girls are doing well for the most part.  I really didn't think that indoor would take as long, but there you have it, it has been awhile with out doubt. Next grow will be either BlueMystic or WhiteWidow, I just can't make up my mind yet. Some advise to help with that decision would be most appreciated.
  These Sativas are not all that covered with trichs, but I still have HIGH hopes that they will smoke great, we will see.
   The pics don't really do the lady's justice. The buds are fairly tight even though they do appear fluffy, and they are big enough to make me happy.
   For my first ever indoor I am pleased with the results. Even if the smoke was lousy, I would still be a happy camper knowing that I got dialed in fairly well you know ?

 Thanks Heaps for all the positive feed back, it means a lot to me.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles

Grow both LOL. I wouldn't mind Blue Mystic.


----------



## allgrownup

Great job KK!

plants look very healthy. you got any plants veggin so ya geta leg up on the next harvest whil you sit back and enjoy this one?

your not going to believe the difference when you get some girls under an HID man.  ya gotsta get some 6hundo's goin.

L8r


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hmmm... not much on trich formation, eh?...

I suggest getting a "sugar" suppliment to add when watering...right away, cuz you only want to give straight water the last couple of weeks (while waiting for the cloudy trichs to amber) - it's during this stretch of straight water that the fruit/flower will really plump up and get dense.

minimal pistol coloration, eh?... from your pics, I'd say they got a ways to go. trust me... the flower is going to swell still... it's still not ripe. if massive numbers of pistols keep appearing, it's still rippening.

the ULT I harvested early was crap compared to the ULT plant I just harvested that I waited forever for. 

on the lack of trichs... did u give any suppliments durring flower?

for instance, when I flower, the first week (watering) I give Bud Blood, and the second and third, I give Big Bud suppliments - as well as the usual flowering nute regime... and the second half of flowering, I give a sugar suppliment every other watering. KaBloom is also given at the half-way point... during flowering, a worm casting tea is also given, as well as a homemade kelp fert. lol. I just give it all kinds of crap during the grow, and I've always ended up with some decent trich production  

but, anyways... ya... I'd give it a sugar boost now, at least.

but the most important thing you could do at this point, buddy... is have patience


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho There They Are,
 That's right,  they started busting out all over the buds finally, but they are soooo tiny. I really feel a need to see a plant or two that looks like a survivor from a sugar crystal attack ya know ?
  The trichs caught me by surprise, and some have clouded already, around 10-15% are amber already, so real close watching is now on the menu.

 I'm a lot happier with this turn of events, can't wait till class is over, I'm certain to get a strong A+ -------- I hope. LOL
Gr5A.jpgGr7A.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva

wow shes looking really good


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

that's some wicked looking bud, buddy


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Looking good KK!!! :aok:

:farm: She seems to be one of those long-flower, but quick-to-finish sativas.  I know it's frustrating, but wait it out. A couple more weeks should see the trichs get amber and the buds should fatten considerably getting much more dense. *:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Salutations K K

The wait is a agony isnt it :rofl:

You as the grower watch other people's grows then compare to yours and you think you are doing something wrong because yours is taking forever and a day and nothing is happening, well here is your turn to have the 'happening' 


They are fattening up well from the tiny thin things 

How many weeks in flower and how old are the plants from first pop?


----------



## Flyinghigh

Hay King Looks so Very Nice !!! 
Next Pix can u Lift Her Skirt ?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Next Pix can u Lift Her Skirt ?


 
* perv*  :rofl:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Patience is a virtue !!!:lama: 

sure are looking good! thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## IRISH

Sensational KK. been here watching, and you've done a superb job my friend. ... throw us the numbers again, ive got a sat. around 100 days' ttl. glad to see another accomplished indoor grow. hats' off to you sir!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> * perv*  :rofl:


 

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

Can't tell me u won't look up a skirt tooo Dude ! Ops this could a girl !:hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane

Yikes and Gadzooks,

  The skirt is a kilt. So the big question is, do I take the chance ?  I mean someone already asked me if some of those pods were seeds ?

 I'm thinking Oh-Hell no, LOL, I made sure that the males were gone, and so I would know for certain that I have NO males, and NO Hermies, and these gals are all that.
 Now the big question. Did I peek under the skirts ? :holysheep:


Well does a dog leave a calling card everywhere when out on a walk ?
Do the tree's laugh if you trip, do a face plant and no one is there 
to see it ?  :confused2:

I'm a 53 year old leaping gnome, that chases wood nymphs.:hubba:

I have a very healthy libido, and I don't deny it's feelings, of course I peeked, what man wouldn't ? 

  You would love what I saw, slender crossed legs, pale white skin, smooth to the touch, and a big sign that said, "If you catch me, I'm all yours".

This is getting too weird for words, Ha-Ha Yes they are so pretty, and I will reap a wonderful harvest for all my patience I'm sure.

Thanks Heaps for all the words of encouragement, all the wonderful advise, and the slew of thumbs up that you all have so graciously handed over to me. 

  My only regret is that you all are not here to share with me what I figuere to be some of the outrageous smoke I'm bound to get from this grow.
 You all have earned it so many times over, and what the hell is the good of having it if you can't share. ???

   41 Days Veg
+105 days flower
=146 Days Total Time
or 20.8 weeks so far

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yikes and Gadzooks,
> 
> The skirt is a kilt. So the big question is, do I take the chance ? I mean someone already asked me if some of those pods were seeds ?
> 
> 
> 
> So that means u Won't lift the Kilt?
> Isn't a Kilt for Males ?   :hubba:
> Females wear Skirts!
> There called gender plants now.:holysheep:
> 
> Here to yea King:48:
> 
> Way to go on ur Grow:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:
> 
> Can't tell me u won't look up a skirt tooo Dude ! Ops this could a girl !:hubba:


 
no man... if it were up to you'zall... you woulda tossed me _LONG_ ago... 


That crazy vancouver *guy*


----------



## Flyinghigh

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> no man... if it were up to you'zall... you woulda tossed me _LONG_ ago...
> 
> 
> That crazy vancouver *guy*


 

Nope We Wouldn't Toss Yea!!!
We Would Guide You !!!  Like your Grow !!! 


Here To You :48:


----------



## MrPuffAlot

ok thats it.

i was tring not to buy any seeds, by cloning and making my own seedds.

but fudge it..  Looking at all you guys growing Sativas.. You and Puffnfatty's snow white..

im going to buy/order a normal full strain of a Sativa Haze...  Just so i can say i saw i grew and i conquered..  

Kahuuna..   Very nice.. looking forward to your smoke report and pictures 
of her when she really resins up.


----------



## GiTaLyFe

nice job KK keep up the good work. I am going to start my grow journal soon. I hope my girls turn out half as good as yours are lookin.... 



        GiTs


----------



## stoner

Those babies are looking amazing


----------



## Thorn

hey up kk hows life treating you? Got any harvest pics? Have you gotten round to trying any smoke yet?


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho Hippy,
  That is too much dude, LOL
     Well yesterday was the day, and I harvested. A very light trim, and they are drying as this is being written. A couple of them are around two feet long, but I'm gonna wait to take some more shots once they are dried enough to be prepaired for curing. Before I cut them into smaller lengths I will try to grab some good shots.
  I picked up a couple of 14 inch tall mason jars used for pickles, cause I want to gift some of the big buds to my bro for all his help, and donations, (beans)
 The smoke turned out great just tastes nasty as it hasn't cured yet, but I had to know right ?
BUDDY2.JPGBUDDY3.JPGBUDDY4.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:aok: *looking good KK*


----------



## Thorn

looking very nice bro. where's that pic of the kilt gone? that made me smile


----------



## HippyInEngland

Salutations KK 

Smoke report after cure :hubba:


----------



## KGB30

Nice job KK


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*VERY NICE GROW.  
GREAT JOURNAL!!
EXCELLANT JOB KK*


----------

